# Meerschaum pipe



## Kicker (Nov 27, 2010)

I have this wonderfully meerschaum pipe that I would like to find out what it's value is.

Does not look like it has been smoked but may have been once. comes in a fine molded case and stands 12" tall.

Can anyone help me?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I would say it is absolutely priceless! Hilarious.

Seriously though, it looks like a very well carved pipe, and would probably do well in auction, especially with the uniqueness of the subject matter. Any marking on it?


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Just look in the tobacco bowl, if there's any color in in, it has been smoked.

I see those get sold on evilBay for anywhere from $80-150 depending on who wants it. 

Look at the case to see if there is a maker name. These are worth more if you can attach a name to it.


----------



## Ammand Renado Estalt (Oct 1, 2010)

Not worth as much until it's been smoked a long time. How did you come across it? If it has any sentiment I would smoke it as frequently as possible. My favorite pipe is my meerschaum and it has such a delightful effect on my smokes that I never intend to sell it. But yeah, where did you get it?


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

Kicker said:


> I have this wonderfully meerschaum pipe that I would like to find out what it's value is.
> 
> Does not look like it has been smoked but may have been once. comes in a fine molded case and stands 12" tall.
> 
> ...


Meerschaum Pipes are like any antique, it is worth what someone will pay you.

That is a looking at pipe, not a smoking pipe (although if it had been smoked that would lower its value unless it has been smoked enough to color, which it hasn't). So, the buyer you would be looking for would be a person who collects 1) Erotic Art 2) Meerschaum Pipes or 3) Both!

Sadly Pipes are like cars. That brand new car is $30,000, but as soon as you drive it off the lot it is worth $20,000. A gorgeous Meer that is well carved can be worth a lot brand new from a retail store, but second hand it will have less than half of its value.

Brand New that pipe would be offered at around $500-$7500. Used on eBay it would bring $75-$150...maybe has high as $200 if you got lucky. But again, you need a buyer who wants a $150+ table decoration.


----------



## Kicker (Nov 27, 2010)

Ammand Renado Estalt said:


> Not worth as much until it's been smoked a long time. How did you come across it? If it has any sentiment I would smoke it as frequently as possible. My favorite pipe is my meerschaum and it has such a delightful effect on my smokes that I never intend to sell it. But yeah, where did you get it?


My Dad left it to me several years ago.

I do not smoke and the sentimental value has waned. He left a note in the box that said it was made in 1910. I doubt that because of the white nylon plastic thread parts that hold the two piece stem together.

Also, upon closer inspection I find that there is no name on it or the case and it has never been smoked. There is no staining or color in the bowl or stem.


----------



## Ammand Renado Estalt (Oct 1, 2010)

Were I a betting man I'd ask to alleviate you of it then, since I love meerschaum. I will not ask, however, since that seems very rude to me. At any rate, it is a shame in that regard that you aren't a smoker, because that is a nice pipe. 
You may as well take it to a local tobacconist to see if he can appraise it for you, and if not, worst comes to worst and you're stuck with it, hell give it to your son someday, should you have one.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Kicker said:


> My Dad left it to me several years ago.
> 
> I do not smoke and the sentimental value has waned. He left a note in the box that said it was made in 1910. I doubt that because of the white nylon plastic thread parts that hold the two piece stem together.
> 
> Also, upon closer inspection I find that there is no name on it or the case and it has never been smoked. There is no staining or color in the bowl or stem.


Since your Dad left it to you I can appraise it for you. It is priceless. Keep it well in his honor and when you look at it think of him.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't know if I'd want to be thinking of my parents when looking at a pipe like that.


----------



## Kicker (Nov 27, 2010)

MarkC said:


> I don't know if I'd want to be thinking of my parents when looking at a pipe like that.


Yeah. I would rather think of my younger days and a certain girl I once knew..................:banana:


----------

